# Blue eggs



## gemb100

I have just set 11 blue Araucana eggs in my homemade incubator. Fingers crossed all goes to plan


----------



## LittleWings

Good luck! I love blue eggs.


----------



## gemb100

Thanks, really hoping I get some girls. Want a blue layer sooo bad!!


----------



## 7chicks

Ahhh, the eggcitement of the wait. Keep us posted on how it goes and good luck.


----------



## gemb100

Well I just candled a couple, I know it's a lil early but I couldn't help myself, so I snuck a look! 
I saw a def vein in one and what looked like a blood ring in another, so I'm happy and excited to see things are doing what they should be. All the other eggs I have put into this incubator were infertile( I didn't know the rooster wasn't doing his thing) so I wasn't sure if the incubator was going to work 
Happy days!


----------



## gemb100

Day 4


----------



## RickaRae

That is very exciting! Congrats! I've heard (I think Bee knows better) that putting ACV or feeding fermented feed increases the % of females v. males. Good luck!


----------



## MaransGuy

I like Cream Legbars for my blue egg layers. I have never owned them, but I hope to have some by this time next year.  Good luck with your eggs!


----------



## gemb100

I got these eggs from a breeder so I had no input as to what they ate
They are Araucana eggs


----------



## MaransGuy

The Cream Legbar is a breed of chicken.


----------



## kjohnstone

I recently read something about wheaten Ameraucanas laying the bluest egg of any. Don't know if true.


----------



## LittleWings

I have heard that they lay the bluest of the Ameraucanas. Not sure how they compare to Cream Legbars on egg color.


----------



## MaransGuy

The place breeder that I went to get mine from said that the BBS lay a bluer egg than her wheatens. I don't know if that's the case with others though.


----------



## gemb100

Day 10, down to 5 eggs, plus 1 I'm not sure about
I Can see a dark spot and the air cell is there so it looks like there growing.


----------



## gemb100

Day 19 in lockdown, I have the humidity up but am worried its too high, sitting at about 70% on hygrometer but there is condensation in the viewing window so not sure , can't wait to see if I get any chicks on Wednesday, I candled before lockdown and could only see 2 that I was sure off, the others I don't know. 
Did I mention I really hate waiting !


----------



## RickaRae

Wonderful! We're on day 11 for our first batch of dAnver eggs. The waiting is driving us nuts, too! Can't wait to see pics of your chicks!


----------



## gemb100

Well it's day 22 and nothing, something must have gone wrong, I will wait a bit longer and see if they are just late bloomers


----------



## LittleWings

If you set them on the 21st then today is day 21. They should have gone into lockdown last Sunday the 8th.


----------



## gemb100

I have had them in lockdown since Sunday  temp have dropped here which has affected the incubator temp( I have a homemade one) , dont want to open it up to change to bulb to a higher wattage , ill just keep waiting


----------



## gemb100

Boooo eggs didn't make it


----------



## kjohnstone

Bummer!. . .


----------



## RickaRae

I'm sorry to hear that! Thursday is day 21 for our bantam eggs. My confidence is not high, but this is most definitely a learning experience! I hope you have better luck next time!


----------



## kaufranc

First time is always the hardest! After that you start getting better. Figure out the bugs and will become a hatch addict!


----------



## LittleWings

If you would like some tips on your incubator, PM me. I have made a few home made ones and wouldn't mind helping.  

I'm sorry your eggs didn't hatch.


----------



## gemb100

Thanks everyone, I think I need to add a fan to my incubator ..... But for the mean time been looking on eBay on some cheaper ones.... Just gotta convince hubby !!! Lol


----------



## LittleWings

A fan helps a lot. What type of thermostat are you using?


----------



## gemb100

No thermostat, just me checking every hour or 2, no fan either, think that was my downfall.
Don't have the money atm to keep trying to fix it and then the cost of eggs that might not hatch.... Saving up for a proper incubator and getting some chicks from a breeder I know in the mean time


----------

